# Boat requirements



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Purchased a 12 ft Jon this summer and am trying to get it ready 
I have 
-head lights 
-life jackets
-bail bucket 
-paddle 
-registration

I know I need the red and green bow lights and a stern light, where is the best place to pick those up for cheap? 

Am I missing anything? Or do I pretty much have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/37104-reminder-boat-safety-equipment.html


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Any auto parts store, hardware store or Walmart will have them. Throw a fire extinguisher and an air horn in the cart while you are there.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Wal mart they have the clamp on bow and stern lights.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

quackaddict35 said:


> I know I need the red and green bow lights and a stern light, where is the best place to pick those up for cheap?


 Look on Amazon or eBay. EBay has a couple thousand to choose from. The LED strips seem to be the most popular, but I'm not sure if they follow state laws.

Also, what are you using for a motor on your boat?


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Look on Amazon or eBay. EBay has a couple thousand to choose from. The LED strips seem to be the most popular, but I'm not sure if they follow state laws.
> 
> Also, what are you using for a motor on your boat?


I've got a predator with a swamp runner kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

quackaddict35 said:


> I've got a predator with a swamp runner kit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Those are nice little motors. Have you put any upgrades on it?


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not yet I want to it's still new too me so I'll probably wait till next season to start beefing it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

quackaddict35 said:


> Not yet I want to it's still new too me so I'll probably wait till next season to start beefing it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I did to mine. Easy install too. 
https://www.ombwarehouse.com/Predator-Mud-Boat-Kit-Air-Filter-Jets-Springs-and-More.html


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> This is what I did to mine. Easy install too.
> https://www.ombwarehouse.com/Predator-Mud-Boat-Kit-Air-Filter-Jets-Springs-and-More.html


How much did it improve the performance of your motor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

quackaddict35 said:


> How much did it improve the performance of your motor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I was talking to the company, they said since the predator motors cannot breathe very well with the stock parts and the carb is fairly restricted, this would add 1hp. This kit lets the motor breathe, jets the carb, and advances the timing of the flywheel. My motor is more responsive, but I've never done a speed test.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What props do you guys run with those swamp runner kits? Are they aluminum or steel?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> What props do you guys run with those swamp runner kits? Are they aluminum or steel?


Mine is aluminum. I actually bought the mud-skipper kit for the price and free shipping. The swamp runner kit offers a threaded shaft to put a steel prop on, but I'm wondering if a steel prop would do any good with the way these are built, having a ridiculously long shaft.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> What props do you guys run with those swamp runner kits? Are they aluminum or steel?


Before you hate on our aluminum propellers, take a look at me and my buddy's duck boats. This is a video of us on the secret canals at the BRBR. Fully loaded 14 foot boats, and a modified 6.5hp motor. They do alright I guess.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No hating here, just wondering how well they hold up in mud?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> No hating here, just wondering how well they hold up in mud?


I'll see this season. But from my understanding these are more of a shallow water motor, which is what I needed. There's one video floating around of one getting slowly unstuck from some mud, but it was slow going. I'm sure a bigger motor would push through mud just because of the power, but I'm not expecting to go mudding in my 6.5. I'm just expecting it to go faster than my 72lb electric trolling motor.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'll see this season. But from my understanding these are more of a shallow water motor, which is what I needed. There's one video floating around of one getting slowly unstuck from some mud, but it was slow going. I'm sure a bigger motor would push through mud just because of the power, but I'm not expecting to go mudding in my 6.5. I'm just expecting it to go faster than my 72lb electric trolling motor.


Well don't knock one of those little motors until you get it on the right frame and do some mods to it. 
It can push you a little faster with the right combination. 





This motor ran like this for three years and then he sold it, just the motor.  You can watch his other videos, which walks your through his build of the predator 212cc


----------



## aksmj (Nov 28, 2015)

I know this was originally about boat requirements but....
I've e got the 6.5 on a backwater kit and it's been great. I did a high torque cam, Billet rod and fly wheel, mikuni carb and a robertsons torque tube. I did originally go with that kit from omb warehouse and I wish I wouldn't have. Didn't get much of anything out of the carb and the little muffler disintegrated on the first use. That little motor is fun and cheap to modify, have fun!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Both the Backwater and Dixie motors are better built than my Thai longtail kit. They are actual mud motors with the steel prop, bearings, and all that good stuff. They will go through mud no problem. I've taken mine all through The Spur and it was great. But there was no mud, and that's the muddiest situation I hunt.



aksmj said:


> I know this was originally about boat requirements but....
> I've e got the 6.5 on a backwater kit and it's been great. I did a high torque cam, Billet rod and fly wheel, mikuni carb and a robertsons torque tube. I did originally go with that kit from omb warehouse and I wish I wouldn't have. Didn't get much of anything out of the carb and the little muffler disintegrated on the first use. That little motor is fun and cheap to modify, have fun!


I wasn't looking to hop up my motor and make it into a go kart racing motor. If I'm going to spend a few hundred dollars on upgrades, I'd have just bought the 14hp motor and kit. I just wanted the little extra breathing and little extra push of around 1hp.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I hear you on spending the money, The benefit you get from motor moding is you don't add weight. To me that was the main reason for staying with my 7hp Robin Suby block. It now is a KX21 robin suby, 9.5 hp and she spins up to around 4800 but can go to 5500 rpm with a light hunting load. For me there was no better option. 
For my buddy he had to go to a 10HP motor and he moded it up to around 17hp. Hunting load was tough to get up on plain. But he did it for three years before he took the plunge and added more weight. He hasn't looked back and still gets in places that will get him in trouble. LOL. Just allot harder to pull his boat out of now.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So I attempted to take it out to the Spur yesterday. In March, there was a lot of water and we never got beached. That's not the case now. We made it out of the channel but the boat was dragging even more. I was impressed with what the little motor could do in the mud. As long as the boat wasn't stuck on the mud, it would push us a little bit at a time. As for the aluminum prop, I looked at it after we were done and it looked like it was very lightly shaving down around the edge. I'm proud of what this little thing could do. It put my electric trolling motor to shame. :-? 

I've never been around an actual mud motor, so I'm not sure if an actual mud motor can push a boat off of solid mud with the prop half way in the water. If it can and that's what you need, the Thai isn't for you. Luckily I don't hunt areas like this.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

No mud motor is going to push a boat that is stuck on the mud without the prop getting buried well beneath the waters surface and deep into the mud. You have just experienced your first hard bottom and this is what you get out there and outside any diked unit that is on the lake bed. 

My advice to you is carry a few extra props with you because that bottom will eat even the best steel prop on any type of mud motor. With your aluminum prop in those conditions your going to need a new prop within a couple trips. 

My buddy runs one of those motors but hunt mostly inside the WMA's you want to see what that thing can do get it in some soft mud inside the WMA's you will be suprised where you can now go. 

Have a great season. 
fnf


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I carry 2 extra props. Thanks for the advice. I also just hunt WMA's and I've never came across mud like this at all. But it was still fun trying to get through that stuff. But I'm not going to attempt it during hunting season.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I carry 2 extra props. Thanks for the advice. I also just hunt WMA's and I've never came across mud like this at all. But it was still fun trying to get through that stuff. But I'm not going to attempt it during hunting season.


What size prop do you run on yours? I need to replace mine. It's got a 6.5 x 5 on it now and I wonder how big I can go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried a 7 inch prop, but it kept climbing out of the water. I like the 6.5 a lot better.


----------

